# Some Shinisaurus crocodilurus



## stevetastic (Oct 10, 2010)

and a baby


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 10, 2010)

The cages in the background look like the Agama international cages. Are those yours or were you in Alabama when you took those pics? Oddly enough I stopped by my computer on my way downstairs to retreive my sprayer. I needed to spray our shinnie cages and I saw this thread. Beautiful specimens.


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2010)

*Gorgeous! And they look like they pack some attitude lol *


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 10, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> The cages in the background look like the Agama international cages. Are those yours or were you in Alabama when you took those pics? Oddly enough I stopped by my computer on my way downstairs to retreive my sprayer. I needed to spray our shinnie cages and I saw this thread. Beautiful specimens.


They are mine and I was in Alabama when I took them.  This may explain:
LINK


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 10, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> The cages in the background look like the Agama international cages. Are those yours or were you in Alabama when you took those pics? Oddly enough I stopped by my computer on my way downstairs to retreive my sprayer. I needed to spray our shinnie cages and I saw this thread. Beautiful specimens.


Nevermind. Just looked at the website, your username, and the disappearance of Timo's posts... I think I've put two and two together. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 10, 2010)

stevetastic said:


> They are mine and I was in Alabama when I took them.  This may explain:
> LINK


We posted at the same time!


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 10, 2010)

Ha.  I was wondering when someone would pick up on that.  Very observant of you!


----------



## Alejandro45 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am glad to see this beautiful reptile in the hands of someone who really cares. 

Take into mind that you can keep and breed varanus varius in Alabama. Good luck


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Looks almost like the fence lizards around here in the front area; not the tail. Fence lizards on steroids.


----------



## jere000 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice I don't see those to often.What kind of monitors do you work with if you have any?


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 12, 2010)

we have just started working with red and yellow ackies but probably won't have anything for sale for at least a year or two.


----------



## jere000 (Oct 12, 2010)

stevetastic said:


> we have just started working with red and yellow ackies but probably won't have anything for sale for at least a year or two.


Nice could you post up some enclosure pictures I think monitor enclosures are awesome.


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 12, 2010)

The monitors aren't in their final housing.  They are in temporary enclosures but will be moved outside like the rest of our animals.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck to you guys with this endeavor! Maybe I'll get some eastern water dragons from yall sometime.

Gallotia sound like a great choice-I'm assuming the monitors will be outdoors for only part of the year?


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 12, 2010)

dtknow said:


> Best of luck to you guys with this endeavor! Maybe I'll get some eastern water dragons from yall sometime.


Thank you!  We have babies now if you are interested.



> Gallotia sound like a great choice-I'm assuming the monitors will be outdoors for only part of the year?


The Gallotia are every neat.  Basically an apartment appropriate sized tegu that barks.

The monitors will more than likely be brought in during the winter.  We are toying with some new ideas but they have to be tested before being put into action.


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 12, 2010)

stevetastic said:


> Thank you!  We have babies now if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gallotia are very cool.....Let me know when you have some of those available. I want to get a small group started over here. We have a long list of lizards we're still looking for and you just happen to have 3 of them at your place.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 12, 2010)

Wonder how well Tiliqua scincoides scincoides would do for you guys. Yes-they are rather uncommon in the states but they basically live in the same aras as Physignathus leuseurii does(be interesting to know where in OZ the original imports came from).

Do Gallotia need UVB when kept inside-or merely a hotspot? Coming from a cooler region I'd imagine their needs when kept indoors aren't as hard to fullfill as the typical, say, monitor(ackies and other monitors which need high basking temps and background temps being a good example).


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 12, 2010)

dtknow said:


> Wonder how well Tiliqua scincoides scincoides would do for you guys. Yes-they are rather uncommon in the states but they basically live in the same aras as Physignathus leuseurii does(be interesting to know where in OZ the original imports came from).
> 
> Do Gallotia need UVB when kept inside-or merely a hotspot? Coming from a cooler region I'd imagine their needs when kept indoors aren't as hard to fullfill as the typical, say, monitor(ackies and other monitors which need high basking temps and background temps being a good example).


I am guessing Tiliqua scincoides scincoides would probably do well here.  I however can't really get into BTS and the main thing i like about breeding lizards is working with species I like.

Bert got his original stock of AWD from New Zealand.

As for the Gallotia they definetly need UVB.  They are diurnal and like to bask.  We wrote up our own care sheet for them and it will be going up on the site soon.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha-tis very true to breed what you like. How about Hemisphaeriodon gerrardi? Kind of like mini Corucia-minus claws/tropical needs. 

I have a 6 x 6 x 8 bird aviary type thing that if I could convince the folks would love to put a few of these in. Seems like they'd be a good species for this.


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a species that I have thought about.  I really like the look of the babies.  It is a species that I will look into for sure.


----------

